# Goat Breed Page Won't Load



## YourSoJelly

The page for Goat Breeds will not load. The page that lists the breeds is fine, but when I click on a breed it will not work. I have clicked on all the breeds as well.

*Browser: Google Chrome
Operating System: Acer Aspire
Did you click the back button to get there? No
What was the URL of the error? http://http://www.thegoatspot.net/goat-breeds/
What were you doing to get the error? Trying to look up the Saanen&Alpine Breed
What did the error message say? No message
What is your username? YourSoJelly
Were you logged in? Yes
Did you try clearing cookies to fix it? No, its on every computer I have tried, and iPhone5
If Mobile Phone Related, What Type of Phone? iPhone5
If E-Mail Related, Your Internet Service Provider or E-Mail Website Name? No
If Login Related, Does Your Browser Clear Your Cookies When You Close it (in browser settings)? I don't know
Screenshot of Error (if available): Will be added.*


----------



## YourSoJelly

The photo:


----------



## TGSAdmin

It loads just fine. We need people to add their goats to that section.


----------



## YourSoJelly

Austin said:


> It loads just fine. We need people to add their goats to that section.


Oh...I feel dumb now. Thank you!


----------



## TGSAdmin

Thank you for bringing it up!


----------

